# Programs shutting down without warning or error message



## gal12 (Mar 6, 2009)

A few weeks ago I bought a new PC with Windows 10 Home. Since then I have been experiencing a very strange problem: programs shutting down without warning or error message. The program simply shuts down during some operation. At first it was one program, which showed this behaviour (SDL Trados Studio 2017), so I though it was program-related, but today it happened with Adobe Reader as well, in the middle of a search. So I suppose to had to do with the operating system.

Does anyone have an idea why this might be happening and how it can be solved?

Thank you!


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi, :wave: and welcome back to TSF.

*Event Log Viewer* 


Please download VEW.exe from *Here* and save it to your desktop.
Go to your desktop and right click on *VEW.exe* and choose *Run as Administrator*
Once open set the following settings
* 'Select log to query'*
Tick *Application*
Tick *System*

*'Select Type to list'*
Tick *Critical*
Tick *Error*
Tick *Information*
Tick *Warning*

*'Number or date events'*
Tick *Number of Events* and set it to *20*


Click on *Run*
Once completed a notepad file will open. Please copy and paste the contents of *VEW.txt* back into this thread.

Also,


Please download Speccy System Information Tool and save it to somewhere convenient such as your desktop.

Close any programs that may be running including your browser and double click *Speccy.exe* to run the tool.

Watch out for any offers to install other programs such as google chrome and untick the box(es) if you don't want them.

Speccy will very quickly scan your pc and create a report.

Top left of screen click file and select *Publish Snapshot...*

Click *Yes* to proceed.

Copy the URL to your clipboard and paste it into your next reply.


----------



## gal12 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Deejay100six,

Here is the information:

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 7 in German
Report run at 04/07/2018 19:59:58

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Kritisch Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Fehler Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Informationen Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/07/2018 15:01:54
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: AdobeARMservice
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/07/2018 15:01:54
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/07/2018 15:01:54
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/07/2018 15:01:54
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/07/2018 15:01:53
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/07/2018 15:01:25
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/07/2018 15:01:25
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/06/2018 10:46:21
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/06/2018 10:46:20
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/06/2018 10:46:20
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/06/2018 10:43:01
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: AdobeARMservice
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 27/06/2018 10:43:00
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 25/06/2018 11:44:22
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 1904 Source: HHCTRL
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 25/06/2018 11:44:00
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 1904 Source: HHCTRL
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 25/06/2018 11:43:59
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 1904 Source: HHCTRL
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 25/06/2018 11:43:51
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 1904 Source: HHCTRL
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 20/06/2018 19:32:41
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: AdobeARMservice
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 20/06/2018 19:32:41
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 20/06/2018 19:32:40
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 20/06/2018 19:32:40
Type: Informationen Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService2.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warnung Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Kritisch Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Fehler Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Informationen Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warnung Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

And the link from speeccy:

https://speccy.piriform.com/results/ZNbENHq7t5MiQC1FMbQfhs4

Thanks!


----------



## satrow (Feb 4, 2012)

@Dave: description fits a runaway memory leak, bad driver/process/web page... gotta dash, catch up later.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> A few weeks ago I bought a new


 The computer is under warranty. Take it back to place of purchase and exchange it for a working one. 
If it is over 30 days since purchase, you can send it in to the computer manufacturer, and have them fix it or give you a new one for free.


----------



## gal12 (Mar 6, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> The computer is under warranty. Take it back to place of purchase and exchange it for a working one.


The problem is I can't prove anything. There is no error message, and it happens unexpectedly, I can't tell when it's going to happen. There could be nothing for a few days and then three crashes in one day...


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press the *Win *Key*+S* in the search box type *event viewer* and press Enter. On the left panel, Click *Windows Logs/Applications*. Anything with a Red mark is crucial, double clicking it shows what caused the error. You can copy these and paste them into a Text document and print them out and bring it to your dealer. 
BTW, if it is within 30 days, you can exchange this computer for the same model computer with no questions asked from your dealers store.
After that, you will have to send it in to the manufacturer and you will need to go through their support first and then provide some kind of proof (ie) the Event Viewer Logs.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks like the EV app doesn't do for W10 but regardless, spunk is quite right, its under warranty and the 'proof' is in your event viewer.


----------



## gal12 (Mar 6, 2009)

spunk.funk said:


> ...
> BTW, if it is within 30 days, you can exchange this computer for the same model computer with no questions asked from your dealers store.
> After that, you will have to send it in to the manufacturer and you will need to go through their support first and then provide some kind of proof (ie) the Event Viewer Logs.


Thank you Spunk for your advice. I live in Germany, so the law is a bit different here. I will have to go to the dealer's shop, leave my computer there for a couple of days until they decide if I am entitled to new one or until they repair this one. If I get a new one, I have to remove my paid licenses and wipe clean my personal data and then re-install everything on the new PC. This will take many hours. The computer is my working tool. I am a freelancer and without it I can't work. Loosing 2-3 working days is not only expensive for me, but means missing deadlines, making customers angry, etc. This is why I am trying to find another solution. 

Looking at the Event Viewer I was a bit shocked: *over a hundred red errors alone* in less than a month. Is this normal?

I also saw that the error that caused one of the software to shut down was a .NET error:

Application: SDLTradosStudio.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an internal error in the .NET Runtime at IP 73A39ABE (73890000) with exit code 80131506.

OR

Application: SDLTradosStudio.exe
Framework Version: v4.0.30319
Description: The process was terminated due to an unhandled exception.
Exception Info: exception code c0000005, exception address 5C431ED6"

Can these be fixed or do you think replacing the PC is unavoidable?

Thank you

Gal


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Try to find another solution well you can buy new ram, ram that is actually made for that system by going here and using the configurator for the motherboard or brand model and the match is guaranteed.
Crucial US | DRAM, Solid State Drive (SSD) & Memory Upgrades
But you cannot have it all ways. If I bought new computer and it didn't work, I would take it back regardless of what time it took. You could also try demanding your money back and not waiting promising to purchase another and then do so if they refund what you have. not sure what else to suggest.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Every day that you try to diagnose your new computer not working, is a day you loose of work. If this computer is so valuable to you, then get one that works. You should never have to "Fix" a new computer, if it doesn't work out of the box, take it back and get one that does. The retailer, gets returns all the time and they send it back to the manufacturer for credit. But it is time sensitive.


----------

